# dont understand german !



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Translation:

Boy: Dad, you really like that new TT, don't you?
Dad: Yes.
Sound effect: click!
Boy: It's yours!
Dad: ?!?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Little (un)-IMPORTANT mistake ???, StuarTT,

Dad says to son; "Yours" ;D ;D ;D
Not other way 'round!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Little (un)-IMPORTANT mistake Â ???, StuarTT,
> 
> Dad says to son; "Yours" Â ;D ;D ;D
> Not other way 'round!!!!!!!!!


Eh?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Little (un)-IMPORTANT mistake Â ???, StuarTT,
> 
> Dad says to son; "Yours" Â ;D ;D ;D
> Not other way 'round!!!!!!!!!


Errr, I don't think so!!!! It would't make sense otherwise, would it? Trust me!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=behead.gif] sorry :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[

I was more than tired last night (excuses, excuses) and didn't see that the speech bubble was one and the same.
Please accept this written apology and don't [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!!!!!!!

 ;D ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=behead.gif] sorry Â :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[
> 
> I was more than tired last night (excuses, excuses) and didn't see that the speech bubble was one and the same.
> Please accept this written apology and don't Â [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] me!!!!!!!!
> ...


I won't!!!! ;D 8)

I wouldn't, couldn't harm another TT driver [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta :-*

StuarTT,
you'll have to have a sig pic: two Imola Yellow TTs on this forum: just brilliant  ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Dani, believe me if I could work out how to have a sig pic I would. I'm afraid I'm so computer Illiterate that I can't get it to work so I gave up.   :

StuarTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know the feeling StuarTT :-/

My son, the evil child, it hosting my pic for me and he changes it frequently too


----------

